# Kittens!!!



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a group of photos that I took of the kittens my one cat had before she was spayed.  She got out and got "caught" by an orange tabby male... who I would've loved to have kept as a pet.  

*Just Born* - there are four kittens there.






*Eyes Open* - all four with their eyes open. (About 6 days old)





*Gizmo and Little Bear at 3 weeks* - Gizmo("George") is the one looking at the camera.





*Dot and Lucky at 3 weeks* - Dot is the one sitting down with the white face and is the only female out of the whole bunch.





*All four kittens at 3 months* - Taken in our slide-in camper (sorry for the goofy comforter)





Hope you like them.  The other posts about kittens made me pull these photos out.   Only one of the kittens is still with us currently, they were born on Aug. 21, 2002.  Two of the males got killed by cars (Little Bear and Gizmo) and Lucky was placed in another home.

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

That poor orange one, it is all by it self in that last one.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 6, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> Only one of the kittens is still with us currently, they were born on Aug. 21, 2002.  *Two of the males got killed by cars (Little Bear and Gizmo)* and Lucky was placed in another home.
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.


:cry: :-(

Gizmo was the cutest as well! I'm sad now


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 6, 2008)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> :cry: :-(
> 
> Gizmo was the cutest as well! I'm sad now


 
Wasn't he just???  

Thank you for sharing these. Kittens are ever so cute. Always! Lovely to see them. My daughter would have liked to much for our cat to have one litter before she got "seen to" but ... she never grew out of "girl-stage".


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Apr 6, 2008)

Gizmo was the "dumbest" out of all of them... hence the nickname "George" 

He used to run around the trailer and run into walls.. it was quite funny to watch but that had to hurt!!

He snuck out one morning and was missing for about three weeks... then one morning our nextdoor neighbour's daughter came to our house and asked me if my orange kitten was missing... and that he was laying on the side of the road.. dead. 

I was quite sad to hear this... but I was even more sad when my baby Little Bear got hit..... it still brings tears to my eyes.  He used to follow me around like a puppy dog and come when he was called. 

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 7, 2008)

I want the orange one!!!


----------

